# Mom, I know you love me, but........



## FSTO (9 Oct 2018)

....Please stay the **** off TWITTER!!!!!

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/%e2%80%98this-is-my-son%e2%80%99-navy-vet-horrified-as-mom%e2%80%99s-tweet-miscasts-him-as-supernumberhimtoo-poster-boy-%e2%80%94-and-goes-viral/ar-BBO8Ocg?ocid=ientp

Excerpt:
“This is MY son,” began his mom’s viral post, which featured a photograph of Hanson posing in his Navy uniform. “He graduated #1 in boot camp. He was awarded the USO award. He was #1 in A school. He is a gentleman who respects women. He won’t go on solo dates due to the current climate of false sexual accusations by radical feminists with an axe to grind. I VOTE. #HimToo.”

Wow! The USO award! 
I don't know what is worse. That she totally misrepresented his political viewpoints or that she gushed about his achievements at boot camp! 
 :rofl:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Oct 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Wow! The USO award!



Hey, don't diminish the honor of the "UNITED SERVICES ORGANIZATION SHIPMATE AWARD" which is presented to the graduating recruit whose enthusiasm, supportive attitude and willingness to help others during their training period exceeded Navy training standards.  Sorta like the "Miss Congeniality" of Navy boot camp.   :

They make a big deal about it and other awards.
http://navyformoms.ning.com/group/bootcampmoms/page/honor-graduates-and-award-winners
http://www.bootcamp.navy.mil/honor_grads.html


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Hey, don't diminish the honor of the "UNITED SERVICES ORGANIZATION SHIPMATE AWARD" which is presented to the graduating recruit whose enthusiasm, supportive attitude and willingness to help others during their training period exceeded Navy training standards.  Sorta like the "Miss Congeniality" of Navy boot camp.   :
> 
> They make a big deal about it and other awards.
> http://navyformoms.ning.com/group/bootcampmoms/page/honor-graduates-and-award-winners
> http://www.bootcamp.navy.mil/honor_grads.html



But do they get a gong for it?

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Oct 2018)

medicineman said:
			
		

> But do they get a gong for it?
> 
> MM



Of course.  Well, actually a ribbon, no medal attached.  The Navy Basic Military Training Honor Graduate Ribbon.

https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2015/08/23/new-boot-camp-ribbon-prompts-disbelief-jokes/


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2018)

[emoji55]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xylric (9 Oct 2018)

One is perhaps lucky to have a mother who is not technologically sophisticated.


----------



## FSTO (9 Oct 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> One is perhaps lucky to have a mother who is not technologically sophisticated.


Thank your lucky stars!!


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Oct 2018)

Shades of the "Angry Mom" Series:

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt2/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt3/

http://the5b.com/angry-mom-pt4/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt5/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-6/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt7/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt8/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-9/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-10/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-11-the-visit/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-part-12-the-return/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt13/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-14/

http://the5b.com/angry-army-mom-pt-15-the-revisit/


----------



## Xylric (10 Oct 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Thank your lucky stars!!



I do.

My mother is an early childhood educator (semi-retired), so she didn't _need_ a high level of technological sophistication. This means that I get to practice the skills she taught me about teaching with her as a very willing subject. Besides, I much prefer receiving physical letters rather than e-mail from family.


----------

